# Pre-hersy Blood Angels



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pre-hersy Blood Angels *Updated!**

Well here it is folks another project in the works for me! this time its the Noble Pre-Heresy blood angels! i will add new pictures as i get things done but here is what is built so far! Also No two models in this army are the same in pose! 


Assault Marines: I made these useing the new death company box sets they come with lots of great bitz and i wanted my assault marines to have a more Ornate look to there gear. I am yet to add jump Packs Since i am waiting on my pre-heresy style to arrive. ALSO Please note a friend of mine is painting these I AM NOT PAINTING THIS SQUAD! (just wanted to be clear) Now finished other then the jump packs!








I WILL TAKE A BETTER PICTURE WHEN THE PACKS ARE DONE!

Sanguinary Preist: this guy is getting near finished!


























Chaplain's:

















Astorath: He is going to be My Chapter Master


































Azkellion(Dante):This guy was a pain in the ass to make but i think he came out really well, and will make a perfect head sangiunary guard! I Also have replaced his sword with a more fitting one.










































Heavy Dread:Well it has an eldar head since i think it looks pretty blood angelish.......at any-rate i made the missile launcher by attaching the drop pod launcher to the bottom of the arm, a simple clean conversion really.

















Non-Fw Tact Squad #1 


























Non-Fw Tact Squad #2 (not Finished but getting there)









































Sang Guard Squad #1 (The BANNER IS NOT DONE)

































Sang Guard Squad #2: These guys are not even near finished but here is a sneak Peak!










Drop Pod #1 Close to finished, but needs detail work









Baal Predator's W.I.P


----------



## Skull Harvester (Mar 7, 2010)

I really like the chest plates, and as always I love Astorath's model. Looking forward to seeing them painted broski.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

impressive WK, cant wait to see next instalment and painted up


----------



## Something Yellow (Nov 22, 2009)

I like the SGT. Keep em coming!


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

I really dig what you've done so far! The Tactical Sergeant is a really good conversion, keep it up :victory:


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Updated, Chapy's, Astorath and SO on


----------



## Darkblade (May 10, 2009)

I think you just improved the Astorath model by a large degree >D


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

Im guessing as its Pre-Heresy thair will be no death company as Seng aint dead yet?


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

for pre-heresy you might consider using mk1 bolters. the new ones don't fit the theme.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Gog said:


> Im guessing as its Pre-Heresy thair will be no death company as Seng aint dead yet?


Nope, Im useing the death company models for the Ornate armor look thought, im doing Veteran soldiers more or less.

Also Mark one bolters are a pain to find and look horrible, and with the new Horus heresy books changing up pre-heresy weapons i think these ones work fine.k:


----------



## Dragearen (Sep 8, 2009)

Got some pretty nice conversions there. Only thing I don't really like is Akzellion's armor, it looks a little flat to me. But besides that, good job.


----------



## The_Lone_Wolf (Jan 8, 2010)

What exactly does a MK1 bolter look like? im planning on making a Pre-heresy space marine force and it may come in mighty useful


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

the mk1 hasthe magazine in front of the hand guard, as opposed to the current models that have the magazine behind the handguard. you can convert bolters simply, by carefully sawing the magazine off and moving it forward. you might need to do some fileing and green stuff work.


----------



## The_Lone_Wolf (Jan 8, 2010)

sounds slightly confusing, any pics?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Well I will be updateing the thread on sunday with lots of new work, and painted mini's! i have decided to use a converted up dante for Azkeallon instead of Astorath since his rule is so much better for my list design. Also i will have the base model for my sanguinius started!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Thread updated! Tactical squad, Dreadnought,dante,Sang guard added!


----------



## Haydn92 (May 8, 2010)

cool nice conversions


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

May I say now that these are very nice Conversion. rep is in good order.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

I really enjoy that Dreadnought conversion, simple but effective; the best conversions are the simplest I think.

Great work all around, and the red is really rich, which is great.

Some rep coming your way good sir.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Kobrakai said:


> I really enjoy that Dreadnought conversion, simple but effective; the best conversions are the simplest I think.
> 
> Great work all around, and the red is really rich, which is great.
> 
> Some rep coming your way good sir.


Will be updating the thread tomorrow with lots of new pictures. And hopefully one of my titan on sunday or monday im in the middle of giving it blood angel markings.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice a Titan, what type?


----------



## Vredesbyrd (May 13, 2010)

Big Pre-Heresy fan and I've gotta say you've got some gorgeous looking conversions in here for you Angels so far. 

Nice use of the Marauder heads, and I like that you've used the Templar heads on the Sanguinary Guard to help them fit. Are you using the Tempus Fugitives rules for Azkaellon or just running him as Dante?

Also, that Dreadnought Missile Launcher idea? Totally stealing it! :biggrin:


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Vredesbyrd said:


> Big Pre-Heresy fan and I've gotta say you've got some gorgeous looking conversions in here for you Angels so far.
> 
> Nice use of the Marauder heads, and I like that you've used the Templar heads on the Sanguinary Guard to help them fit. Are you using the Tempus Fugitives rules for Azkaellon or just running him as Dante?
> 
> Also, that Dreadnought Missile Launcher idea? Totally stealing it! :biggrin:


There Chaos Knight Heads not marauder believe it or not! Also my titan is a Mars pattern Class Warhound, ill post pictures of the Green Stuff Coverted Leg armor tomorrow!! Along with a finished dreadnought.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice, I can't wait to see this Titan :so_happy:


----------



## Vredesbyrd (May 13, 2010)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> There Chaos Knight Heads not marauder believe it or not! Also my titan is a Mars pattern Class Warhound, ill post pictures of the Green Stuff Coverted Leg armor tomorrow!! Along with a finished dreadnought.


Looking forward to the update.

There is only one downside to you using the Knight helmets over Marauder Cav ones, I'm going to have to get me some more Chaos Knights and get chopping!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

lol! also updated.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice progress mate, +rep


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice thread mate il be watching with eyes peeled for more , especially the Titan!


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Any Plans on an Angel Man?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Vali ThunderAxe said:


> Any Plans on an Angel Man?


Sanguinius is in the works, a friend of mine is doing the green stuff work for his armor.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Great, I can't wait to see him.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Slightly updated, on friday i will do a mass Re-Picture taking of whats done so everyone can get a better look *Including the tanks and normal marinez woot!)


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Updated for the first time in AGES


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Very very nice updated models WKA, though alot are WsIP they are looking to be a very fine army once all completed and on the battlefield. Keep the great work going :good:

Grish


----------

